# The Beauty of Boulder



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

Where else can a person see 4 or 5 different species of fish, deer, elk, antelope,
wild turkey and a bear in one day? I grew up in Loa and took the boulder
mountain for granted all of those years. Sure I fished some of the lakes,
but it is ironic that I spent my whole high school years dreaming about
getting out of Wayne Co and now all I do is dream about going back. I had a
chance to go with my brother in law from Loa last weekend and had a blast.








We hit some lakes around the west end of boulder up higher but still under the rim the first night and saw what I hope was only a partial winter kill. First time that I have seen a grayling (too bad it was dead)








The next day we hit the North Creek Lakes and had some success. I caught about 6 brook anywhere from 12"-16". This was my first time using a float tube so I didn't dare take my camera in the water so I didn't get too many photos. This is my son that caught one from the bank.
















The next day we took a drive over Hells Backbone. It was really amazing scenery.








Then we got on the ATV's and hit a remote lake. We ended up catching close to our limit with these size or bigger fish. I still was having a hard time handling everything without dropping it into the lake and of course the biggest fish I caught all day flopped off the hook onto my lap and as I was trying to put it on the stringer it gave one last flop and out of my hands and back into the lake. I know without a picture it is as good as I didn't even catch it. :? 








Then a hungry local came out looking for some fast food. I was in the float tube thinking the bear could come out and wrap me up and eat me like sushi. The only weapon was my ultra lite pole that I could beat him over the head with. Luckily he found a dead fish and left.








My brother in law had a turkey tag for the area. As we were ready to head back to camp we came across a turkey in full strut impressing the ladies hens. With a little goobling, he got it in close enough to bag it. About 8 1/2 inch beard... I'm not sure if that is big or not???








So in one day I caught some beautiful trout, saw a bear, antelope, deer, and of course a turkey. Only on the boulder mountain. Sorry for a long post. This is my first post so I will hopefully get better. Also sorry for being so vague about where we were. The boulder lakes are very fragile and too much pressure can change the dynamics. :roll:


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

Does anybody know how to make the pictures bigger? They are full size on the server....


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Excellent first post troutgass!! I think you did a fine job and thanks for sharing a heck of a story !!!


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

I cant think of a better day!!! I have been wanting to explore the Boulders, my uncle spent a lot of his youth there and now lives in Washington state and still anytime we get talking fishing he goes back to those days taking his 70's FJ cruiser into some great lakes. I just might have to make this the year to explore them parts. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sweet! A Boulder report! Good lookin fish, scenery, and animals. I think its a mighty fine first post, welcome aboard!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice work!! I love the boulders and I love Wayne county!!! Lucky dog getting to grow up there. Nice fish. Thats weird the pics are so small, see if you can resize them to 640 pixels wide...


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

Awesome report! with pictures included never fished the Boulders but this really makes me want to soon. Thanks for sharing


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

Nor-tah said:


> Nice work!! I love the boulders and I love Wayne county!!! Lucky dog getting to grow up there. Nice fish. Thats weird the pics are so small, see if you can resize them to 640 pixels wide...


I tried resizing them to about 640 wide and they came out small so I linked the original file that is a lot bigger than 640 wide and they come out the same size no matter what... Not sure what I am doing wrong. I am using google picasa. They may have a set size when you link to it. I may try photo bucket in the future and see if that works. Anybody with the same problem out there?


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for the post, that's cool you got to see a bear, even better that you got a pic :!:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

troutgass said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> > Nice work!! I love the boulders and I love Wayne county!!! Lucky dog getting to grow up there. Nice fish. Thats weird the pics are so small, see if you can resize them to 640 pixels wide...
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice job. You'll get the pics down after a couple of tries. Then it'll be easy.

A trip to that area is really something I'd like to do this year. Hopefully I can make that happen.

Awesome report!

Turkeys, Antelope, and Bears, OH MY!


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

that is beautiful country for sure *great post*..I can relate I grew up in a little mountain town in Colorado wanting out..now I do everything just to get back a few days each year  looks like you had a wildlife *"trifecta"* plus one with the fish


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow excellent post! My trip got shortened but I am still going there this summer looking forward to it!


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice photos!! Sounds like you had a great time. I have been hunting/fishing the Boulders for 22 years know and it is one of my favorite places on earth. Excited to get back down there in August.

Mark


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice report... sure looks gorgeous. I've never been but I sure think about it a lot.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like a really fun trip. Great pictures. I can't believe you saw a bear like that, then I can't believe that the brother got a turkey called in on the way back to camp...too cool. Way to make everyone else jealous. :mrgreen:


----------

